# bob sikes 10/02 evening



## behappy79 (Sep 2, 2011)

about 430pm wite trout started biting mabe b4 but thats when i got there lasted for 2hrs or so didnt have time to put rod down long enough to wipe hands between fish was lots of fun then those stupid dummy catfish came in and i came home was fun while it lasted gl all


----------

